# Looking for fishing partner Thursday



## kblack (Oct 23, 2014)

Looking for fishing partner for this Thursday.
Boat is a 19.5 ft wellcraft so plenty of room.
Looking to fish either kemah or off the dike.
Call/text 2817280996 if interested.
Costs split between us.


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

Replied to this two days ago. No response. Too Bad!


----------

